# Mj's work out journal + pics



## Fisher (May 16, 2006)

Pretty nice work out and I kinda did better than I thought I would, thought I could improve in some sections of my work out. I got a new work out plan and I'm kinda worried about over training my muscles so if you could take a lok at it and see if there is a possibility of over treaning. 

The new work out plan
Monday

Workout 
Incline Press 
Incline DB press 
Flat cable Flies 
Machine Bench
Dips 
Leg Raises 
Ab Machine

Tuesday

Chin Ups 
Bent Over Row 
T-Bar Row 
Pull Down 
Lower back 

Wednesday,

DB Press 
Bent Over Cable Lateral 
Side Lateral 
Upright Row 
Shrugs 


Thursday

Barbell Curl * Skull Crusher 
Reverse Curl * Reverse Press Down
Tricep Dip Pressdown 

Friday

Squats 
Leg Press 
Stiff Leg Deadlift 
Leg extensions 
Leg Curl 
Standing calf 
Seated Calf 
Leg Press Calf 
Ab machine
Push ups

Todays work out:

Monday 5-15-06
Incline press (105lb)5 reps (90lbs) 4 reps (90lbs) 5 reps
Incline DB press (25lbs) 12 reps (30lbs) 9 reps (35lbs) 7 reps
Machine Bench (70lbs) 7 reps (70lbs) 7 reps
Dips 10 reps 7 reps 3 reps (to failure)
Leg raises 15 reps 15 reps 15 reps (to failure)
Ab machine (140lbs) 20 reps (150lbs) 15 reps (170lbs) 15 reps
Push ups 10 reps 10 reps 10 reps

I think I did pretty well on the ab machine and I'm little worried that once I hit 200lbs on it I wont have any more weights to put on there. 

Also I think I did well on Incline DB press but that because I cant remember what I did before not sure if its the same weight or more. I thin I could do 40lbs but I didn't feel like drooping it on my head so I'll wait till a spotter comes with me.

Leg raises weren't that bad either thought I was hoping I could do little more.

I need to work on my dips and also Incline bench. To be honest I'm not sure if it was incline bench because it was a machine and it didn't say incline bench but something about the chest.

Also I need to work little more on incline press but not bad will add some weight each week.

Supplements:
CytoGainer once a day in a 16oz bottle. I take it right after I work out.

THOSE PICS WERE TAKE ON 5-8-06
I know I got sissy legs  but not for long


----------



## GFR (May 16, 2006)

Fisher said:
			
		

> Monday
> 
> Workout
> Incline Press
> ...


*C-*

Looks a bit like a push/pull/legs but it needs  work


----------



## Fisher (May 16, 2006)

Tuesdays work out 5-16-06
Chin ups 4 reps 5 reps
Bent over row (35lbs) 8 reps (50lbs) 8 reps (55lbs) 8 reps
T-bar row (90lbs) 8 reps (100lbs) 8 reps
Pull down (120lbs) 4 reps (105lbs) 8 reps (105lbs) 8 reps
Lower back (280lbs) 8 reps (280lbs) 8 reps 
Flat cable Flies (50lbs) 8 reps (55lbs) 8 reps
DB wrist curls (35lbs) 5 reps

Went pretty well. I was able to put a lot of weight on the lower back machine (all of it) so not sure what I'll put there next time. Maybe I'll let someone stand on it or something.

Bent over row also went pretty well thought I think I will increase on weight little more.

T-Bar row went alright thought I think it was broken and I think I put more pressure on my calves to be standing then the actual lifting.

Also I added wrist curls to my routine. I did them with DB's today but will do them with the bar next time. 

Also did flat cable flies since I forgot to do them on monday.

Need to increase weight on my pull downs as well I'm weak in that section. Friend of mine from school recommended to drop pull downs and go to pull ups. What do you think?

I'm still changing the plan a little but thats just because some thinks in it are total waste and wont work out my muscles like other activities will. Like the machine bench press.....I'll just do a normal bench press. Just if I could do as much weight on my arms as I can on my back.

Will post new pictures today because I was told me chest gotten bigger. They said its more visible now even when I wear a shirt so I'll get some pictures so you can judge. 

Supplements:
Cytcogainer before I got to sleep
and also bought a 
???Blast dual protein energy bar??? from bally also has their logo on it. 270 calories 40% protein.


----------



## Fisher (May 16, 2006)

Pictures like I promised most are flexed. I'm guessing than in good 6 months of pure and hard work I will start seeing nice improvments.


----------



## Fisher (May 16, 2006)

Last picture didnt fit so here it is. Chest and bicep


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2006)

Have you posted your diet in the diet section? If so, can I have a link please... You're pretty damn ecto-ish like me, so you gotta EAT EAT EAT.


----------



## Fisher (May 16, 2006)

I don't have a diet at the moment. I would like to make one but its what the house gives you know. But mostly its a nice breakfast before school. Than during lunch I buy a soup and maybe some fries. When I get home I eat healthy like fish and some vegetables. Than I have an apple or banana with some juice  and the last is dinner. Which is something like bread with butter some eggs and some veggies. Also during the day I might get a candy bar like the one I bought in bally today, and to make my day compleat....cytogainer with banana mixed into it.

I must say that I have gained a lot thanks to cytogainer. Like I said before I should drink a lot more of that stuff but I don't have the time so far to drink all that so In 15 days once the school ends I will catch up. If you have problems gaining weight like I do I would really recommend cytogainer. Might taste bad but it gets the job done.

Also cardio burns a lot of fat so if you are trying to gain I would recommend doing cardio.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

You will put on muscle in no time with a good diet. Shit, screw 6 months, if you just started you will see improvements in like 2 months.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

Read this
Read this as well

When your done reading both, read them again, and again. Every day until you understand it all. Good luck, you have lots to learn.

P.S. Ask questions if you do not understand something.


----------



## Fisher (May 17, 2006)

Day off. I didnt go to gym today I got a headche durring my 3rd mod and had it for the rest of the day. Went home and took a nap in hope that once I'd wake up it would be gone and I could go and work out again. Well I woke up and it was still there so I decided to give my body a time to relax anyway since it has been workig so hard in the past two weeks. 

But going to the gym tomorrow no matter what. Will also have to go on saturday to do my fridays work out since Im 1 days behind. 

Func17 posted a very nice links and I recomend downloading the shoping list. Thats is in one of those topics.

My goal:
Reach 160 by end of the summer and have some nice lean muscle. Hope I wont lose them over the winter because last winter I got really lazy and didnt work out whats so ever. Yes I know Im


----------



## Fisher (May 21, 2006)

Didnt really work out since wednesday..been little busy...I hit the gym y-day but didnt fallow the work out plan.....Starting week 2 tomorrow.


----------

